# U.S. Cutter Titan 3 28in Cutter



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I purchased this thing a week ago and just tried cutting some sticky flock with it and got the shock of my life. The "metal" blade holder burned my fingers pretty bad. I waited a while and came back to take it out and got burned again. Nowhere in the advertisement or the manul do they warn you that this could happen and/or suggest what you can do about it. I contacted their support person and he said the only fix was to place a fan in front of the machine to cool it. Who pays almost $1400 for a cutter and have to place a fan in front of it to resolve a problem. The next words out of his mout was that if I returned the cutter, I would need to pay my own shipping and a restocking fee because there is nothing wrong with the cutter. 

Well I disagree. First, my production is now at zero and my fingers still hurt. Something is drastically wrong if the equipment I purchased is hurting me and I can't move forward because of it. I am shocked because the only reason I went with them is because of the high support marks they got on this website. 

Anyone else having problems getting burned, being non productive and getting charged for it?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

First i ever heard but i own graphtec and cut flock all the time with a 60* cleancut blade.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Any idea what caused the heat?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Does this happen with regular sign vinyl as well? Does it occur at slow and fast speeds?


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

lmcclain6 said:


> I purchased this thing a week ago and just tried cutting some sticky flock with it and got the shock of my life. The "metal" blade holder burned my fingers pretty bad. I waited a while and came back to take it out and got burned again. Nowhere in the advertisement or the manul do they warn you that this could happen and/or suggest what you can do about it. I contacted their support person and he said the only fix was to place a fan in front of the machine to cool it. Who pays almost $1400 for a cutter and have to place a fan in front of it to resolve a problem. The next words out of his mout was that if I returned the cutter, I would need to pay my own shipping and a restocking fee because there is nothing wrong with the cutter.
> 
> Well I disagree. First, my production is now at zero and my fingers still hurt. Something is drastically wrong if the equipment I purchased is hurting me and I can't move forward because of it. I am shocked because the only reason I went with them is because of the high support marks they got on this website.
> 
> Anyone else having problems getting burned, being non productive and getting charged for it?


They insist that it is the friction of the cutter cutting the sticky flock. No, it seems to have started with the sticky flock because I have taken the holder out after having cut regular t-shirt vinyl. Point is that nothing should be so hot that it harms someone and if it is going to happen, a warning should be given.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

We will run some tests on this. If it is friction due to interaction with sticky flock material then heat would be generated on all vinyl cutters. Since the blade holders are aluminum, the heat would be transferred to the holder easily.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you using a 60* blade and is the blade extended out far enough. Maybe slow the speed down a notch.if you can return it ask for a graphtec or roland. Spending that much i would of went with either one of those. The titan is not even a year old.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

djque said:


> Are you using a 60* blade and is the blade extended out far enough. Maybe slow the speed down a notch.if you can return it ask for a graphtec or roland. Spending that much i would of went with either one of those. The titan is not even a year old.


These cutters have been sold in the US for 3 years.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Why would you spend $1400 on a USCutter machine, should of just went with a Roland.


----------



## kwt1955 (Nov 3, 2011)

I own the 15" version of the Titan 3 with the ARMS feature and use it mostly for vinyl on t's using the 45 degree blade, but I have also used it cut some fairly thick adhesive plastic using the 60 degree blade. I have never felt the blade holder get even the least bit warm, even after producing some pretty big jobs. If it's hot enough to burn your fingers, it's just a matter of time before it burns something else. If you have only had it for a week, return it!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

BrianHahn said:


> These cutters have been sold in the US for 3 years.


 how long has the titan 3 been out I'm saying. Ain't it like a year


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Titan cutters are just rebranded and marked up. I would bet that this guy didn't adjust the blade depth when going from sign vinyl to sticky flock. He probably just increased the downforce, in turn causing the blade holder to drag across the flock. Friction. I have the same cutter, but a Saga. I've been cutting sticky flock with it, but I bought an extra blade holder that I put a 60 degree blade in and adjusted to cut flock. No issues at all. I don't know if USCutter includes other blades with the Titans, but the Saga I got had extras. Look up how to replace a blade with a 60 degree, and adust it for the thicker material. I bet it will solve your problem.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you all so much for relying to my question and concern. First, I am a woman-hope that helps. LOL. Second, I finally reached someone at U.S. Cutter who knew what he was doing; because I certainly did not know what I was doing. He indeed disagreed with the fan being placed in front of the cutter and told me my setting were wayyyyy tooooo high. We made some adjustments and no more burns. By the time he got off the phone with me, the thing had cut a perfect circle. I am still in a learning curve with TRW's Software, Razor Cut Software and the cutter itself. I believe when I get all of these married, there will be no stopping me. I love this cutter and know that I have made the right choice. It is smooth as a baby's bottom and quite as a mouse. I don't think I made the wrong choice in machines, I just got the wrong customer support person on the phone-twice. Again, they do have people working for them who make you say, "well in that case-I'm glad I did it"-and will do it again".

Again, thanks guys and I will keep you all posted on my love affair with the Titan 3 28 inch cutter.


----------



## vanessa6117 (Jul 24, 2015)

what are the cut settings you use for sticky flock I cant for the life of me get it to cut


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Settings really will be different from cutter to cutter. It all depends on how far the blade is sticking out from the blade holder. Even after changing blades in the same holder, the pressure setting might be off quite a bit. Just have to look at how thin, say easyweed is. It cuts through the thin vinyl, but not the plastic backing. There is a very thin margin of tolerances there. With flock, it seems to work best with more blade exposed, so that the blade holder doesn't drag across the flock. I slow the cutter way down, and cut twice. Just plan on wasting half a foot, and get everything dialed in. I would highly recommend a second blade holder, with a 60 degree blade, that is setup strictly for sticky flock, and once you get the speed/pressure figured out...write it down!


----------



## vanessa6117 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks vitamin 
I do have a second blade holder just for the 60 degree blade 
I've tried just about everything blade way out pressure way up multiple cut and I don't think I'm even getting half way through the sticky flock


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Get the cut down first then adjust the pressure from there. Also like said above buy a seperate blade holder and use that just for flock, sticky flock and set it to cut x2. I adjusted the blade by taking it and the holder out and put the sticky flock on the edge of the flock and say it was longer that the flock. Then I adjusted it just enought to see it . Then adjusted by doing test circles


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Also you wont see the cuts in the flock till you weed it.


----------



## kwt1955 (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe US Cutter has a video that basically tells you to hold the blade holder in your hand and try to draw a circle in a piece of scrap. If it cuts through the carrier, then adjust accordingly until you get the cut you want. Obviously, using a piece of scrap is better than practicing on the good stuff.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

kwt1955 said:


> I believe US Cutter has a video that basically tells you to hold the blade holder in your hand and try to draw a circle in a piece of scrap. If it cuts through the carrier, then adjust accordingly until you get the cut you want. Obviously, using a piece of scrap is better than practicing on the good stuff.


 that video has nothing to do with flock or sticky flock its for decal vinyl and htv.


----------



## vanessa6117 (Jul 24, 2015)

well I got it... multicut 2, pressure 275, and blade way out but that's the only way it cuts through


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

vanessa6117 said:


> well I got it... multicut 2, pressure 275, and blade way out but that's the only way it cuts through


I have a titan 3 and I use the following settings and they work perfectly when the blade is set at .5 of a credit card and the width of a credit card for sticky flock.

Regular Vinyl: 400 speed 100 pressure and 1/2 thickness of credit card
Sticky Flock: 300 speed 180 pressure and the entire thickness of a credit card (3 passes)
Glitter Vinyl: Speed 200-300 175 pressure thickness of a credit card and 2 passes is enough when cutting vinyl horizontal (left to right straight up and down-not turned sideways).

I hope this helps, it works for me every time.


----------

